# Baypointe hospital



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone any experience of this hospital? 

UNIHEALTH - BAYPOINTE HOSPITAL AND MEDICAL CENTRE -SUBIC BAY Freeport Zone


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Has anyone any experience of this hospital?
> 
> UNIHEALTH - BAYPOINTE HOSPITAL AND MEDICAL CENTRE -SUBIC BAY Freeport Zone


Howdy again. I just sent a reply to your PM. Hope others will chime in here.

Jet Lag


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

My kids were admitted there for dengue. Good facilities, professional staff, most if not all doctors come from or have duties in top Manila hospitals as well, in-house laboratories, reasonable fees. Over all experience is Good.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Galatic. 
A friend has flown out as he has no family. BUT friend is not communicating :-(

He had a minor stroke at the hotel he was staying in, and a massive one when he reached the hospital. As far as we know only able to communicate by blinking


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that siobhanwf.  I hope your friend recovers the soonest.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Our experience in the hospital has been positive too.


----------

